

Disruptions: Top 10 Lists Lead to Less Choice on the Web - rvcamo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/01/disruptions-top-10-lists-lead-to-less-choice-on-the-web/

======
sad_panda
The "bubble" isn't such a bad thing with software, IMO. Running a malicious
application has much worse consequences than accessing an unpopular webpage.

